# Baby name: How would you pronounce "Thalia"?



## Mimi37 (Jan 1, 2006)

How would you pronounce "Thalia"?

_ETA: does it start with a "ta" or "tha" sound to you? And what syllable do you put the accent on?
_
And if that is YOUR name, I'd love it if you PM'ed me -- do you like it? do people often spell/pronounce it wrong? Anything I should know? (obviously we are considering this name if our little one is a girl!)

Thank you!


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

As soon as I saw it I pronounced "THAL-ya" in my head..


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

There is a Mexican singing star with this name and she/large fan base pronounce it "Tall-leah".


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I like it and pronounced it Thal (like all) - ya (like ya-ya).


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

We pronounce it "THA- LEE-AH" or "THA-LEI-AH". It can also be pronounced "THAL-YAH". Its a beautiful name btw, and sounds exotic imo


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I prn. TALL-yah.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I used to work with a woman called Thalia and she pronounced it
Tah - leeyah with the stress on the first syllable (we're English teachers!)

I think the Mexican pronunciation has the stress on the last syllable.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

T-all-ee-uh


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

I see it as Thal-ee-ah with emphasis on the ee sound.


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

correct orangefoot







My name is Sonia, and lots of people say "SAUN-yah", but its not Sonya. Its "Soña" The "~" sound makes the difference in Spanish pronounciation. The first part of the name is soft and the last part is more accented.


----------



## maciascl (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2 in August*
I see it as Thal-ee-ah with emphasis on the ee sound.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Tahl-ee-a


----------



## Pacha_Mama (Jul 12, 2006)

In German it's pronounced like a regular T, not Th... In Vienna there's a main shopping street called Thaliastrasse.
But as an English speaker, I'd imagine the Th sound.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

my first thought was THAL-yah. I could see Thal-lee-yah or Tall-ee-ah too. I like Thal-yah better.


----------



## Lynnbee (Jul 13, 2006)

Tah-lee-yah







I'm Spanish, and I don't know about everyone else, but I've always put the accent on the next to last syllable unless there was an accent mark.


----------



## trebleme (Feb 26, 2005)

I'd pronounce it THAL-yah or THA-li-yah, emphasis on the first syllable.

Of course, our daughter's name is Talia (no "h" and emphasis on first syllable - i.e. TAL-yah), so I'm sure that's colored my view. For what it's worth, her name does get pronounced as tal-EE-yah quite a bit around here in So. Cal., but we don't mind correcting. It was never mispronounced back East.

I love the name, though...obviously!









Sharon


----------



## mama_bee (Jun 3, 2006)

i'd say TAH-lee-uh.


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_bee*
i'd say TAH-lee-uh.

That's how I pronounce it because my brother knew a girl with that name and that's how she pronounces it.


----------



## bookwormommy (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a friend with this name, spelled the same, and she pronounces it thal-yah. The first syllable rhymes with pal.

I think it's a beautiful name, however you decide to pronounce it.

Erin, due 9/10.


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

The Hebrew name is Talia (tal-ya). Tal means "dew" and the second half means "G-d".


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_bee*
i'd say TAH-lee-uh.

Me too. We have friends with a little girl named Thalia and that's how they pronounce it. It's one of my favorite names.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Talia is my 2nd DD's name. We are always getting compliments. I know this may sound silly, since we are the ones who named her, but I loooove the name!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

My childhood best friend was named Thalia, and it was pronounced Tall-ee-uh. Beautiful, IMO.


----------



## leavesarebrown (Apr 22, 2003)

My daughter is named Talia. We pronounce it "Tah-Lee-ah" with emphasis on the first syllable. We get lots of compliments, too.

I'd ask the individual or parent of Thalia if they pronounce it "Tha" or "Tah" but would probably assume "Ta" just because of our own daughter's name.


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

I know three people by this name and they all pronounce it... tal ya


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

With the H in there, be prepared for lots of "Thayl-eeya"

Talia I'd pronounce "Tail-ee-ya"


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

If I had to pronounce it I would have guessed Tha-LEE-ah. Maybe I would have gone for Ta-Lee-ah, but I wouldn't have put the emphasis on the first sylable unless prompted. Personally, I like the sound of Ta-LEE-ah best... JMHO









~Kelsie


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Thuh LIE uh

That's how anyone who knows about the Greek muses will pronounce it, anyway...

Thalia was the muse of comedy and a shepherdess, if I remember correctly.

dar


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

thal-lee-ah


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I used to teach a girl called Thalia. It was pronounced with the "T" sound at the beginning, emphasis on the first syllable.


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I knew someone who pronounced it TAL-ya


----------



## tommiles001 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thalia is pronounced THEYLYah - you can listen to the mp3 pronunciation here: meaning and pronunciation of Thalia


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd probably pronounce it THAL-ya but its not the correct greek or spanish pronounciation...However it does seem like the most likely anglicized version. Personally I adore this name in ALL of its pronunciations, and it was high on my list of little girl names (which means that probably Angelina Jolie's next daughter will be named this) but since there isn't strong agreement you'd have to put up with some that didn't get it right. How did you want it to be pronounced?


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

Well, not the same name but my dd Talia pronounces it TALya in English (Tal like LOLLipop) and TalYA in Hebrew. My SIL pronounces it TAILya which makes me nuts, but is the mainstream English pronunciation I guess. I even use her nick names Tolly-pop, Tolly-dolly, etc. so she will catch on, but oh well.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

I went to HS with a Thalia - her name was pronounced THAYL-ya.


----------



## Nautical (Mar 4, 2008)

I also pronounced it Thal (like all) - ya (like ya-ya). I had a good friend in college named Talia who pronounced her name Tall (like not short)-ee-uh, rhyming with the name Galia.


----------



## yummama (Jun 26, 2008)

Tall-yah


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elmh23* 
I prn. TALL-yah.

ditto


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:

My SIL pronounces it TAILya which makes me nuts, but is the mainstream English pronunciation I guess.
Does your SIL have a texas twang kind of accent? Because its definitely not the mainstream English pronunciation in all parts of the English speaking world! Maybe she does it just to drive you nuts


----------



## oceane (May 9, 2007)

I'm German so we say Ta-lee-ah, stress on the second syllable. it's a bookstore chain







In English I'd also think of the th: tha-lia probably (as in liar)


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is a coworker's dd's name. She pronounces it "tal-ya" HTH


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

A very Greek friend in highschool was named this and she pronounced it "Thi'uh" with a long I. I love it pronounced that way!


----------



## louloubean (Apr 25, 2006)

I pronounced "THAL-ya" in my head..
I like the name!


----------



## Mamaperk (May 15, 2005)

TALE ya

and I think it's pretty.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

THAL-ee-a

But don't ask me, I gave my kid a name almost no one pronounces "right" on the first try - use what you like!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamabug&co.* 
We pronounce it "THA- LEE-AH" or "THA-LEI-AH". It can also be pronounced "THAL-YAH". Its a beautiful name btw, and sounds exotic imo









Yep, that's what I would think too. It's very pretty.


----------



## PattyCakes_726 (Dec 5, 2003)

I pronounce it _Tahl-ee-ah_. The 'th' here is a _t_ sound, just like Thomas is _tom-as_, not _thom-as_

BTW, it's a lovely name


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama_bee* 
i'd say TAH-lee-uh.

I've only met one person with this unusual but lovely name and this is how she said it.

Zoe, mama to Thomas 1-06


----------



## wrzos (Jan 15, 2005)

Like Dahlia but with a th (as in theater) sound at the start. We considered this name for our daughter, but when with a more traditional Natalia instead...


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I knew one, too...
Her name was TALya. Like towel ya. But, we're in the south... (c:


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trebleme* 
Of course, our daughter's name is Talia (no "h" and emphasis on first syllable - i.e. TAL-yah)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *3daughters* 
The Hebrew name is Talia (tal-ya).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steady101* 
I know three people by this name and they all pronounce it... tal ya


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
I knew someone who pronounced it TAL-ya


Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmom4* 
This is a coworker's dd's name. She pronounces it "tal-ya" HTH









:


----------



## Ninnifer (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm english, but i would pronounce it without the H sound - tar-lea-ah


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Thal-ee-ah


----------



## littlecityfarmer (Apr 27, 2004)

I'd pronounce it Tal-ya, accent on the first syllable.

DD1's name is Talia-- love that name!


----------



## lelajay (Oct 15, 2008)

:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mimi37* 
How would you pronounce "Thalia"?

_ETA: does it start with a "ta" or "tha" sound to you? And what syllable do you put the accent on?
_
And if that is YOUR name, I'd love it if you PM'ed me -- do you like it? do people often spell/pronounce it wrong? Anything I should know? (obviously we are considering this name if our little one is a girl!)

Thank you!

My daughters name is Thalia, and she is 9 years old. She loves it because she has only met one other person named that, plus there is a singer named Thalia.
Alot of people do pronounce it wrong and we gave her the option to change the spelling to Talia. We pronounce it "ta LEE yah" But she likes it just the way it is!

The definition I found which drew me to the name during my pregnancy was "Morning dew from Heaven" which I thought was beautiful!!

Good luck on picking a name for your beautiful little one!! When you see her, you will know!!!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

First thing that popped into my head was "Thal-ya" with "al" soundling like the name Al.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

we debated that spelling for our talia, but elected not to incorporate an 'h'

we pronounce it _ta_-lee-ah ('a' in the first syllable like 'cat') drives me nuts when people call her tal-yah, but that's just me







i mean, sophia is not pronounced sof-ya, it's so-fee-ah


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

TAHL-ya, or sometimes TAH-lya (with lya said fast). I've never thought about the beginning starting with a Th, as I pronounce it like a short form of Nathalia, and I don't pronounce Nathalia as nuh-thal-ya, but nuh-tahl-ya.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar* 
Thuh LIE uh

That's how anyone who knows about the Greek muses will pronounce it, anyway...

Thalia was the muse of comedy and a shepherdess, if I remember correctly.

I see that people think of that as the right pronunciation, but I have no idea why... since the Greek pretty much doesn't say that, I can only assume it's one of those weird British scholarly pronunciations that has stuck. I would think it would be more like "THAH-ley-a" based on the Greek spelling.

Regardless, though, as an English speaker: if I saw it, I would say "Thah-lee-ya".


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3daughters* 
The Hebrew name is Talia (tal-ya). Tal means "dew" and the second half means "G-d".

And *this* is my daughter's name.







We love it, but people mispronounce it all.the.time! Believe it or not, although her name does not even have an 'h' after the T, she gets called THalia (with th pronounced together) quite often! She loves her name, though, and she enjoys being called Tal and Tali (rhymes with Molly) as nicknames. People also call her Tal-ya so that the "tal" rhymes with "pal," whereas we hear it rhyming more with the first syllable of the word "solid."

So yeah, it gets messed up. But it's still worth it!


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

I'd say Tall-yah.

But seeing as how the OP started this thread in July of 2006, I'm guessing her LO has a name by now!


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Aaaah! Necropost!


----------

